# MIUI MMS Problems



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

I've been having problems sending attachments with size limits over 200k. When I do, I get an error message telling me the file size limit has been reached. This has been duplicated by many others and the question comes down to the mms.config.xml file. It needs to be pulled from the build 1.8.19 and extracted and the xml file needs to edited manually. I tried GO SMS and it works to send files over this limit and can be edited in the settings menu to increase size limits. No such thing exists within the MIUI MMS app. I've posted this same message and even sent Framework43 a message to help me and I've gotten no replies. Here is what I've tried so far myself with no luck.

If anyone here has any experience with APK could you please pull the MMS.apk file from the MIUI build 1.8.19 and edit the mms.config.xml file and increase the attachment limit. I can't stand any other messaging app. I love the MIUI message app overall. I tried to do this myself without any experience. 
1. Extract APK
2. Pulled XML -> Edit Changed file size limit from 300k - 500k (max vzw limit should be 800k)
3. Zip file, changed ext to APK
4. Made a BAK of a old apk file and replaced it 
5. Changed permissions to exact match. -> wipe app cache
6. Reboot.
7. All it does after that was FC.

I replaced the new one with old one to fix the FC issue.

Can someone help me with this if you have knowledge of this or does Framework43 have to do this?


----------



## bigshotrob22 (Jun 7, 2011)

troybuilt said:


> I've been having problems sending attachments with size limits over 200k. When I do, I get an error message telling me the file size limit has been reached. This has been duplicated by many others and the question comes down to the mms.config.xml file. It needs to be pulled from the build 1.8.19 and extracted and the xml file needs to edited manually. I tried GO SMS and it works to send files over this limit and can be edited in the settings menu to increase size limits. No such thing exists within the MIUI MMS app. I've posted this same message and even sent Framework43 a message to help me and I've gotten no replies. Here is what I've tried so far myself with no luck.
> 
> If anyone here has any experience with APK could you please pull the MMS.apk file from the MIUI build 1.8.19 and edit the mms.config.xml file and increase the attachment limit. I can't stand any other messaging app. I love the MIUI message app overall. I tried to do this myself without any experience.
> 1. Extract APK
> ...


 When I get a little time ill try this for u

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

bigshotrob22 said:


> When I get a little time ill try this for u
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. I really appreciate it. I have no experience with this at all. It seems I have to post this same message numerous times to even get a response.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

thread moved. please use developers section for releases only. thanks


----------



## bigshotrob22 (Jun 7, 2011)

troybuilt said:


> Thank you very much. I really appreciate it. I have no experience with this at all. It seems I have to post this same message numerous times to even get a response.


Try this. It probably wont work..lol...


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

did you try his? or do you still want me to give it a shot


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

bigshotrob22 said:


> Try this. It probably wont work..lol...
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ghc1a9y6jkjk3ol


I tried it and it did not work at all. Showed up on home screen as com.android.mms
I changed permissions, wiped cached/data and rebooted phone.

Thank you for trying.


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

dvader said:


> did you try his? or do you still want me to give it a shot


Yes, I did try it. It didn't work. Can you give it a shot for me please?


----------



## bigshotrob22 (Jun 7, 2011)

troybuilt said:


> I tried it and it did not work at all. Showed up on home screen as com.android.mms
> I changed permissions, wiped cached/data and rebooted phone.
> 
> Thank you for trying.


Sorry! MIUI is a beast! I can do it for GB and Froyo but MIUI has a lot of dependencies.


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

bigshotrob22 said:


> Sorry! MIUI is a beast! I can do it for GB and Froyo but MIUI has a lot of dependencies.


I appreciate your effort. I hope dvader can do it, if not, may have to keep bugging Framework43 to do it.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

i got FC's on my 1st attempt.. i'll try again as soon as i get a chance


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

dvader said:


> i got FC's on my 1st attempt.. i'll try again as soon as i get a chance


alright my friend. Thank you so much! I'm surprised I'm the only one complaining about it. I guess everyone else is using a 3rd party messaging app handcent.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

i'm not, i'm using stock. i just dont send audio only files, it's video or pics..
i'll try again tonight after the kids are in bed


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

"dvader said:


> i'm not, i'm using stock. i just dont send audio only files, it's video or pics..
> i'll try again tonight after the kids are in bed


alright bro. I appreciate you at least trying. B-) have a good night. let me know the results. thanks


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

sorry dude.. tried twice.. FC'd both time.
when i decompile the apk, i get a bunch of errors and i'm not sure why yet.
is there no other options for you?


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

"dvader said:


> sorry dude.. tried twice.. FC'd both time.
> when i decompile the apk, i get a bunch of errors and i'm not sure why yet.
> is there no other options for you?


thanks for trying. yeah of course there's other options. right now I'm using like 3 apps in the place of one to send off these files. handcent is what I'm using now. I do appreciate you trying. not many have tried. I sent a message to framework. he's probably going to be the only that can fix it or a miui dev. I've already posted the same thing on miui.us website and have not gotten any replies.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

Ill take care of this for you


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> Ill take care of this for you


Thanks man! If you can't, then I'll just move on from MIUI to another ROM till a more stable release comes out.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

just an update, i'm on the east coast and my power just came back, i'm going to look into this issue now, expect another update tonight


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

"droidxchat said:


> just an update, i'm on the east coast and my power just came back, i'm going to look into this issue now, expect another update tonight


sorry to hear about that. I know the east coast is getting hammered by hurricane irene. thanks for the update and I appreciate the update.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

troybuilt, i have a test ready for you, plz PM me when you're available


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

"droidxchat said:


> troybuilt, i have a test ready for you, plz PM me when you're available


thank you so much droidxchat. 
your fix worked.


----------

